# The Mechanic and the Surgeon



## falcon123 (Feb 17, 2011)

A mechanic was removing a cylinder head from the motor of a Harley motorcycle when he spotted a well-known heart surgeon in his shop. The surgeon was there, waiting for the service manager to come and take a look at his bike. The mechanic shouted across the garage, "Hey Doc can I ask you a question ? The surgeon a bit surprised walked over to the mechanic working on the motorcycle. The mechanic straightened up, wiped his hands on a rag and asked. "So Doc, look at this engine. I open its heart, take valves out, fix 'em, put 'em back in, and when I finish, it works just like new. So how come I get such a small salary and you get the really big bucks; when you and I are doing basically The same work ? The surgeon paused, smiled and leaned over, and whispered to the mechanic ?Try-doing it with The engine running?.


----------



## StephenM (Feb 17, 2011)

Considering my local dealer charges ?110/hr + VAT I would have thought they were on similar salaries!


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 17, 2011)

Pedantic point, but I always thought that they stopped the heart during that kind of surgery.

Or have I got that wrong?

Any surgeons online at the moment?


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2011)

StephenM said:


> Considering my local dealer charges ?110/hr + VAT I would have thought they were on similar salaries!



I take it this joke is fine phew!


----------



## StephenM (Feb 18, 2011)

Indeed it is!


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2011)

StephenM said:


> Indeed it is!



Good at last.


----------

